# Gastherme mit LOGO steuern



## Shelby (3 November 2009)

Nabend,
ich möchte meine Gastherme mit einer kleinen LOGO steuern, da meine Steuerplatine den Geist auf gibt. Hat sich schon mal jemand so einem Thema angenommen?
Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Ratschlag, was man beachten sollte. Meine Gasfeuerungsplatine bleibt weiterhin vorhanden. Ansonsten habe ich nur Wasserventile und Schalter.

MfG
Shelby


----------



## Ludewig (3 November 2009)

Schöne Idee, es darf nur nichts schief gehen. Dürfte sonst vor Gericht als grob fahrlässig durchgehen. Oder du machst einen Doku-Aufwand, der größer ist als ein aktuelles und evtl. sparsameres Neugerät.


----------



## MSB (3 November 2009)

@Ludewig
Solange der Feuerungsteil, also das Ding was die Flamme zündet, Gas freigibt etc. so bleibt wies
jetzt ist, ist das weder Fahrlässig noch in irgend einer weise gefährlich.
Insofern sehe ich kein grundsätzliches Problem darin.
Im Idealfall müssen exakt 2 Sachen gemacht werden: Spannungsversorgung dieser Platine,
1 Kontakt / Ausgang als Start-Anforderung für den Brenner.

Der Rest ist verhältnismäßig simple 2 / 3-Punkt Regelungstechnik (geht natürlich auch aufwändiger).

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Shelby (8 November 2009)

Nabend,
ich hab das Programm fertig. Nun muss ich nur noch die Leitungsverlegung und Verdrahtung ändern. Wenn ich mit allem fertig bin mach ich mal ein paar Fotos, falls es hier jemanden interessiert?!

MfG
Shelby


----------



## Anaconda55 (13 November 2009)

Also mich interessierts !!!


----------



## Shelby (14 November 2009)

Nabend,
so, ich hab nun alles fertig und die Anlage läuft.
Ich hab mir zwei JUMO cTRON eingebaut. 
Hab mal die Begrifflichkeiten der Parameter rausgesucht.

*Was versteht man unter Proportionalbereich (Pb1, Pb2)?*

 Bei einem reinen Proportionalregler (P-Regler) verhält sich die Stellgröße (Reglerausgang Y), innerhalb des Proportionalbereiches (Xp), proportional zur Regelabweichung. Über den Proportionalbereich lässt sich die Verstärkung des Reglers an die Regelstrecke anpassen. Wird ein kleiner Proportionalbereich gewählt, so reicht schon eine kleine Regelabweichung aus, um 100 % Stellgrad zu erreichen, d. h. die Verstärkung nimmt mit kleinerem Proportionalbereich (Xp) zu. Der Regler reagiert bei kleinem Proportionalbereich schneller und heftiger. Ein zu kleiner Proportionalbereich führt zum Schwingen des Regelkreises. Eine Veränderung des Proportionalbereiches verändert in gleichem Maß auch das I- und D-Verhalten eines PID-Reglers.

 Wenn der *Proportionalbereich* auf *Null* eingestellt wurde, ist die Reglerstruktur nicht wirksam. Dies bedeutet, der Regler arbeitet als reiner Grenzkontakt. Die eingestellte Hysterese, bzw. Schaltdifferenz ist wirksam, die Einstellungen für Vorhaltezeit und Nachstellzeit werden dagegen nicht berücksichtigt. 
 Bei allen Reglerarten, außer dem Dreipunktregler, ist nur der Proportionalbereich Xp1 relevant. Nur beim Dreipunktregler sind, für die beiden Wirkrichtungen, getrennte Einstellungen für den Proportionalbereich notwendig (z. B. Xp1 für Heizen und Xp2 für Kühlen).

*Was versteht man unter Vorhaltezeit (dt)?*

Über die Vorhaltezeit wird die Intensität des D-Anteils (Differentieller Anteil) eingestellt. Der D-Anteil eines Reglers, mit PID oder PD-Struktur, reagiert auf die Änderungsgeschwindigkeit des Istwertes.
Beim Anfahren an den Sollwert "bremst" der D-Anteil und kann damit ein Überschwingen der Regelgröße über den Sollwert vermeiden.
Im Prinzip hat der D-Anteil folgende Auswirkungen:
Sobald sich die Regelgröße verändert, wirkt der D-Anteil dieser Änderung entgegen.
Für einen Regler mit einem inversen Wirksinn (also z. B. Heizen) würde dies beispielsweise bedeuten:
 

verkleinert sich die Regelgröße aufgrund einer     Störung in der Regelstrecke, bildet der D-Anteil einen positiven     Stellgrad, welche der Verkleinerung der Regelgröße entgegen wirkt.      
vergrößert sich die Regelgröße aufgrund     einer Störung in der Regelstrecke, bildet der D-Anteil einen     negativen Stellgrad, welche der Vergrößerung der Regelgröße     entgegen wirkt.
Je größer die Einstellung für die Vorhaltezeit     (Wert in Sekunden) vorgenommen wird, umso größer ist das dämpfende     Verhalten.
*Was versteht man unter Nachstellzeit (rt)?*
 
Der I-Anteil eines Reglerausgangssignales sorgt für eine ständige Veränderung des Reglerstellgrades, bis der Istwert den Sollwert erreicht hat.
Solange eine Regelabweichung besteht, wird der Stellgrad auf- bzw. abintegriert. Je länger eine Regelabweichung an einem Regler ansteht, desto größer wird der integrale Einfluss auf den Stellgrad. Je größer die Regelabweichung und je kleiner die Nachstellzeit ist, desto stärker (schneller) ist die Wirkung des I-Anteils.
Der I-Anteil sorgt dafür, dass ohne bleibende Regelabweichung ausgeregelt werden kann. Die Nachstellzeit ist ein Maß dafür, wie Stark die zeitliche Dauer der Regelabweichung in die Regelung eingeht. Eine große Nachstellzeit bedeutet einen geringen Einfluss des I-Anteils und umgekehrt. In der angegebenen Zeit Tn (in sec.) wird die Stellgrößenänderung, die der P-Anteil (xp oder pb) bewirkt, noch einmal aufaddiert. Somit besteht ein festes Verhältnis zwischen dem P- und I-Anteil. Wird der P-Anteil (xp) geändert, so bedeutet das auch ein geändertes Zeitverhalten, bei einem gleichbleibenden Wert von Tn.  

*Was versteht man unter Kontaktabstand (db)?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

Bewegt sich die Regelgröße in einem festgelegten Intervall um die Führungsgröße, innerhalb dem Kontaktabstand Xsh, ist kein Ausgang aktiv. Ausnahme: Dreipunktregler mit I- und D-Anteil. Innerhalb des Kontaktabstands ist nur der Proportionalanteil inaktiv. 
Dieser Kontaktabstand ist erforderlich, damit bei unruhiger Regelgröße nicht dauernd zwischen beiden Stellgrößen umgeschaltet wird, z. B. Heiz- und Kühlregister. Für den Kontaktabstand ist auch die Bezeichnung Totband gebräuchlich. Ein zu klein eingestelltes Totband kann in einer Anlage sinnlos Energie vernichten.  

*Was versteht man unter Schaltdifferenz/Hysterese (Hys1)?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Die Schaltdifferenz wird auch als Hysterese bezeichnet und ist nur bei schaltenden Reglern mit Proportionalbereich = 0 relevant.
Für Regler mit inversem Wirksinn (z. B. Heizungsregelung) gilt für das standardmäßige Verhalten folgender Zusammenhang:
Die Schaltdifferenz liegt unterhalb des Sollwertes. Das bedeutet, der Regler schaltet genau beim Überschreiten des Sollwertes ab. Das erneute Einschalten erfolgt erst, wenn der Istwert unter den Einschaltpunkt gesunken ist, der um den Betrag der Schaltdifferenz unterhalb vom Sollwert liegt. 
Bei Reglern mit direktem Wirksinn (z. B. Kühlung) liegt die Schaltdifferenz standardmäßig oberhalb des Sollwertes. Der Ausschaltpunkt liegt wie beim Regler mit inversem Wirksinn genau auf dem Sollwert. Das Wiedereinschalten erfolgt jedoch, um die Schaltdifferenz verschoben, oberhalb des Sollwertes.

*Was versteht man unter Stellgliedlaufzeit (tt)?*





Die Stellgliedlaufzeit ist eine vom Stellantrieb vorgegebene Größe, und deshalb nur beim Dreipunktschrittregler, bzw. stetigen Regler mit integriertem Stellungsregler relevant.
Unter der Stellgliedlaufzeit ist die Zeit einzustellen, die der Stellantrieb benötigt, um den nutzbaren Stellbereich in einem Zug zu durchlaufen.
Die Stellgliedlaufzeit kann nicht durch die Selbstoptimierung ermittelt werden, und ist unbedingt vor der Optimierung einzustellen.
Mit der Stellgliedlaufzeit erhält der Regler eine Information über die Wirkung der Stellimpulse. Bei einer Stellgliedlaufzeit von z. B. 20 Sekunden ist die prozentuale Stellgradänderung, bei gleichem Stellimpuls, wesentlich größer als bei einem Stellglied mit z. B. 100 Sekunden Laufzeit.
Bei der Auswahl/Dimensionierung von Stellantrieben ist zu beachten, dass eine kurze Stellgliedlaufzeit, von z. B. weniger als 10 Sekunden, zu großen Stellgradstufen und damit zu einer geringeren Regelgenauigkeit führt. Wenn man z. B. 0,5 Sekunden als kürzeste Stellimpulszeit annimmt, würden sich bei einer Stellgliedlaufzeit von 10 Sekunden nur noch 20 Stellschritte ergeben. Das bedeutet, dass der Stellgrad nur in Sprüngen von 5 % geändert werden kann. 
Stellantriebe mit sehr langer Stellgliedlaufzeit können dagegen hinsichtlich der Dynamik nachteilig sein, weil die Regelung den Stellgrad nur relativ langsam ändern kann. 
Probleme wegen zu kurzer Stellgliedlaufzeit sind in der Praxis jedoch häufiger, als Probleme die sich aus zu langen Stellgliedlaufzeiten ergeben.  

*cy1 *- Schaltperiodendauer


MfG
Shelby


----------



## AirKlaus (18 November 2009)

...... und was soll uns das jetzt sagen?
ist doch in der Doku von Jumo ausführlich und verständlich beschrieben.


----------



## mariob (19 November 2009)

Hallo,
von Jumo gab es da mal ein Handbuch der Regelungstechnik, um mal meinen Vorposter etwas zu ergänzen. Ich will Bilder sehen!

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Shelby (20 November 2009)

Nabend,
hab mal Bilder gemacht und meine Schaltung im PDF angehängt.
Übrigens war die Gastherme eine WOLF GG-EK.

MfG
Shelby


----------



## Shelby (20 November 2009)

Hier das PDF...


----------



## vierlagig (20 November 2009)

muß die umwälzpumpe wirklich ständig laufen?
bin kein heizungsbauer, könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass es da eine bessere betriebsart gibt ...

das "K1" da neben der schönen alten LOGO!long ... macht dir das die temperaturauswertung als relaiskontakt? außentemparatur oder raumtemperatur? was hast du für das andere?


----------



## Shelby (20 November 2009)

Die Umwälzpumpe hatte ich vorher auch über eine Nachlaufzeit nachdem der Brenner abgeschaltet wurde. Hat allerdings den unangenehmen Nebeneffekt, daß das Heizungswasser in der Laitung stehen bleibt und somit alle Heizkörper auskühlen. Deswegen der Dauerlauf. Für eine solch kleine Pumpe ist ein Dauerlauf nicht so tragisch. Ich habe bei mir in der Firma etliche Umwälzpumpen im Einsatz die ständig laufen. Das einzige was vielleicht mal sein kann, das daß die Pumpenflügel etwas verstopfen, mehr nicht.
Das "K1" ist ein JUMO Regler der den Sommer- bzw. Winterbetrieb über den Öffner-Kontakt und einen Außenfühler umschaltet.
Die anderen Regler an der Therme sind für Heizungs- und Warmbrauchwasser zuständig.
Die drei Knöpfe haben die Funktionen "Therme EIN/AUS", "Schornsteinfeger" und "Reset Feuerungsplatine".
Ansonsten halt noch das analoge Druckmanometer.

Weitere Fragen???


----------



## Shelby (21 November 2009)

Ach ja...hier ist noch der Schaltplan.

MfG
Shelby


----------



## thomass5 (25 November 2009)

Hallo,
hat die Therme keinen Druckschalter, welcher den Minimumdruck im Heizkreis überwacht?  Kenn ich eigendlich so und halte es auch für sinnvoll. Oder geht der auf den Gasfeuerungsautomat? Was ist das Modulationsventil?
Zum Pumpendauerlauf: Die Pumpe wird es wenig stören, nur deine Stromrechnung vielleicht. Was stört dich, wenn die Heizkörper auskühlen wenn der Brenner sowiso aus ist und keine Wärmeanforderung an die Heizung vorhanden ist?
Wenn du dir den Spass machen möchtest, kannst du die Lösung auch mal hier http://www.haustechnikdialog.de/Forum/Default.aspx?f=46 
 vorstellen . Da kommen bestimmt auch Anregungen und Kritik.
Thomas


----------

